# Crazy issues



## Gbrown0272 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok guys so i have been using this forum for a week to try n figure these problems out, and thought i had done so.. but alas.. i am worse off than before. Have an 04. 137k. Have the issue here cam sensors would be suspected to fix the issue. Bought the car weeks ago with everything working but the car would stay in 5th gear. Would move in reverse and park and no problems but would only use 5th as a forward gear. I ordered some ebay cam sensors as i am on a tight budget and the issue was not corrected. This was no big deal because even tho the car wouldnt move from 5th it still moved surprisingly well and i was fine with it. But today i stopped at advanced auto parts to see if codes had changed since i got the cam sensors put in. They said the car had no stored history of cam sensor codes.. which i did have before. They said now that showing in the history was a speed sensor code. Sorry i dont have the code. But thats all they said. Started researching about the speed sensor and took off air intake tube in order to locate this sensor thats supposed to be on top of trans. I was interrupted by wife and 8 month old baby. Got back to the job an hour later and started the car without the intake tube on. Car died. Realized i f'd up and put the tube back one. Went back to start the car and didnt start strong. The car would not move from park. Lcd / radio wasnt illuminated..guage lights would not illuminate. Had a couple lights on temp control illuminate but would not respond to pressing buttons. Depressed the shift lock and moved into drive but nothing alluminated on dash at all.. doesnt show mileage.. etc. Put in drive and not enough power to climb a speed bump. Have no idea where to begine here.. shits cray. Blinkers wont work.. i mean next to ko power at all. I took negative cable off for hours but no change. Went back to advance.. slowly to get codes read again and the port wouldnt even power up his handheld pcm device. So no help there. Tried to reset ecu with the turn key on pump 5 times wait 7 seconds hold throttle method.. and nothing. Anything?? Any ideas? Really need to get back to work in another state. Car got me here just fine.. but decided to take a dive. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Gbrown0272 (Dec 10, 2016)

Bumpy
???????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like there are electrical issues. There's a good chance that the battery is not fully charged which can mean that the battery is no good or is not being charged properly. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec. and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, first thing to do is to turn the key "on" and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge. If the bulb is ok but still does not illuminate, the circuit must be tested. If the warning lamp does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post, or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good. On Nissans, this will be a thick (approx. 10 gauge) white wire to the "BAT" post on the back of the alternator. It's not uncommon for this wire to get corroded and burn up, creating resistance in the circuit. So, before assuming an alternator is bad, make sure this circuit is good and battery voltage is getting to the alternator. It's also important to make sure the alternator belt is tight and not slipping and the battery connections are clean and tight. Also, it is NOT a good idea to disconnect a battery cable on a computer controlled vehicle while running to test the alternator. This is a good way to damage an ECM. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------



## Gbrown0272 (Dec 10, 2016)

I will look into the charging system a lil more thuroughly. I did have the guy at Adbance check the fuse going to the battery on positive lead and all was good he said.. will check the alternator lead.. this would be odd considering that the car starts right up without a studder. Was researching and saw some hairy things happen sometimes with the a/c amp. If not the charging system could this be a possibilility? And also its just weird that this happened right after i started the car without the air intake tube attached and the car died... attached tub and then boom. No guage lights or nething and wont move from park without the shift lock depressed.?..?? Thanks for the advice tho.. def checking !!


----------



## Gbrown0272 (Dec 10, 2016)

I realize i said it didnt start strong but that was just that once.. starts strong every time since. And headlights work and arent dim or nething.. just supplemental info.. doubt it helps diagnosis.. thanks!


----------



## Gbrown0272 (Dec 10, 2016)

Had bettery checked and tried a dif battery.. to no avail. Help!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gbrown0272 said:


> I will look into the charging system a lil more thuroughly. I did have the guy at Adbance check the fuse going to the battery on positive lead and all was good he said.. will check the alternator lead.. this would be odd considering that the car starts right up without a studder. Was researching and saw some hairy things happen sometimes with the a/c amp. If not the charging system could this be a possibilility? And also its just weird that this happened right after i started the car without the air intake tube attached and the car died... attached tub and then boom. No guage lights or nething and wont move from park without the shift lock depressed.?..?? Thanks for the advice tho.. def checking !!


What is this "A/C AMP" that you referred to? Some aftermarket accessory? If so, remove it from the electrical system and see if it fixes the problem.

At what location was the air intake tube removed, before or after the MAF? You may have disturbed some electrical component when removing the tube.


----------



## Gbrown0272 (Dec 10, 2016)

Its underneath the screen behind the dash.. i guess people drop change into the small opening by the radio screen and it shorts out the ac amp.. im not sure either bro.. just read it on these forums.. still same issues. Help!


----------

